# What ammo companies/distributors will you be boycotting from now on?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was reading through some articles and became aware of all the people who absolutely hate cheaperthandirt now. First was their caving to the anti-gun liberals and putting a halt on AR-15 sales and now this ridiculous price gouging. Look for .22 ammo on cheaperthandirt and see for yourself. Over $100 for a brick of .22 lr? This company can go suck a fart. I'd love to see them fold. How can they even have the gall to call themselves that now? What companies have you seen that have conducted themselves dishonorably during this latest or some less recent panics. Will you continue to do business with them?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was reading through some articles and became aware of all the people who absolutely hate cheaperthandirt now. First was their caving to the anti-gun liberals and putting a halt on AR-15 sales and now this ridiculous price gouging. Look for .22 ammo on cheaperthandirt and see for yourself. Over $100 for a brick of .22 lr? This company can go suck a fart. I'd love to see them fold. How can they even have the gall to call themselves that now? What companies have you seen that have conducted themselves dishonorably during this latest or some less recent panics. Will you continue to do business with them?


Gallensons has raised their prices on .22LR ridiculously. A couple of weeks ago I was at Cal-Ranch and saw a small brick of Federals I believe, something like 300 in the box for $15.95. Went to Gallensons to pick up a reloading item and saw the exact same brick of 300 for $35.95. Also their .22WMR is 23% higher than Cabelas and Sportsmans.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> This company can go suck a fart.


Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Al's in Logan doubled the price on their .22lr a while back and I've not purchased a thing from them since. When I asked them about it they got smug with me and that sealed the deal. It's nice to have a Sportsmans and Cal Ranch in town now so I don't have to go there anymore.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> Al's in Logan doubled the price on their .22lr a while back and I've not purchased a thing from them since. When I asked them about it they got smug with me and that sealed the deal. It's nice to have a Sportsmans and Cal Ranch in town now so I don't have to go there anymore.


I wish everybody would follow in your footsteps and we could show those smug delta bravos a lesson.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh..hey, are these anti-gun liberals the same liberals that gave birth to all the poachers?

Hoarding caused the .22 ammo shortage and the pro-gun liberals hoarding bastages have all da bullets.

I'm for deporting all the liberals to a foriegn country like Idaho, Texas perhaps.


My grandmother was right:

"The Christmas Season is for fruitcakes."

.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

For a 500 brick of CCI blazer, they are asking $139 :shock: Here is the link:
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-0410

I'm all for letting the free market dictate price, but what they are doing will come back and bite them on the butt. If there is a group of people that remember, it is sportsmen. There is a list of businesses that have wronged me and it takes years before I give them another shot, sometimes, I will never give them another shot. On the flip side, if you realllllllly need 22lr shells, you can get them at a price point 7x the normal price, but you can get them. If anyone is willing to pay $140 for 500 rounds of CCI, please PM me, I will sell you my last 500 rounds of CCI minimags for that price.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem as I see if with Cheaper Than Dirt is that they are not doing anything that your corner gas station is doing. It's called supply and demand. If you need it and they have it then you will pay their price or do without or try to find it somewhere else if you can. 

Now after saying that I will say that they are not going to get any more of my business for the next few years, not only because of this but all the rest of the articles that they sell. Now my couple of hundred dollars a year might not mean much to them but it does to me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> *The problem as I see if with Cheaper Than Dirt is that they are not doing anything that your corner gas station is doing. It's called supply and demand*. If you need it and they have it then you will pay their price or do without or try to find it somewhere else if you can.
> 
> Now after saying that I will say that they are not going to get any more of my business for the next few years, not only because of this but all the rest of the articles that they sell. Now my couple of hundred dollars a year might not mean much to them but it does to me.


I guess we can't be any madder at them than we should be at the tards who are actually buying from them at their ridiculous prices. Hey all you simpleton hillbillies! Stop buying up every last round of ammo you can find no matter what the price is! You aren't going to overthrow the government, fend off a zombie apocalypse or whatever other bird brain fantasy you have that makes you think you need so much ammo. The scary Muslim in the White House, try as he might, isn't going to take your guns away either. Stop buying from the gougers and let the market correct itself!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It's simply the free market at work here. Supply and demand plus the need to make a buck for the businesses involved. That is why they exist.
However Dumber... oops... Cheaper than Dirt is super quick to raise prices when the demand skyrockets. They have done it ruthlessly every panic spree we have had in the last few years. 
So I can understand not wanting to support them. That too, is the free market at work.
Same goes for local shops. The .22 LR shortage and where to price the stuff they get probably has them wondering which direction to go that is best for the business. After all, they are not a non-profit organization that caters to our needs at cost.

Places that value customer loyalty will still do well in the long run though.

I always wonder about people who complain about stuff like this (_not pointing a finger at any particular poster here, but in general_)- but in their own business or job do _exactly_ the same thing to customers - and without a panic/shortage to blame it on. Everybody can rationalize what they charge and pricing structure, not just the firearm industry.


----------



## tan2sie17 (Dec 20, 2013)

I`m one of the people that hate CheaperThanDirt. And I noticed lately there are more and more people like me. I saw their online website is down. I wish this brand would go out of business soon if they aren`t already.


----------

